# superb backrounds



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

try this site http://3d-vivarium-backgrounds.co.uk/


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

bit expensive! :shock: I'd need 2 for my bd viv, that would be nearly £100


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

They look quite smart but as said to kit any of my viv's out with that would cost £100+ mg: I wonder if you could make something very simular with paper mashay or something?? Would be miles cheaper... don't know how you'd paint it mind?? Answers on a postcard


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

with paint,cant find a postcard.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

markhill said:


> with paint,cant find a postcard.


My sides are splitting! lol

Some paint can be toxic and paint might not look as good as a spray can... you also need the varying brown colour to give it a good look. Couldbe difficult I don't know :roll:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ive never tried this but could there not be a way of making sand stick to it instead of painting then give it a couple of layers of varnish.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

tombraider said:


> Ive never tried this but could there not be a way of making sand stick to it instead of painting then give it a couple of layers of varnish.


spray glue.... then sand.... then paint... then seal with something non toxic  or dont paint if you dont want too...


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

well i once made some hides out of paper mache and they turned out ok and i didnt even bother sealing them. they probably wouldnt have been any good for any reps that required high humidity though.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Ooooh I like the sand idea.. I might actually try this 8)


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

to stick sand on to any thing and you dont need varnish after. use pva its non toxic when cured allso you could use different coloured sands.and expanding foam on a piece of ply cut to shape then coverd in grey tile adhesive.looks good.done my self on one of the kids school projects.full marks :wink:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thats the stuff I keep meaning to buy when Im out , expanding foam, but I have a terrible memory :lol: Ive seen some really good photos of vivs on this forum using that stuff for back grounds and caves.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Tomorrow is designated find some stuff day to try this!


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

dont forget you can sink plastic containers in for caves or plants or even water just make sure there easy to wipe out


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

i used to build scenery in a pervious job and what i used to use is solid insulation panels, if you want some real big depth just bond a couple of panels together.

then take a scalpel or screwdriver and shape the insulation to what you want,(after shaping pick at it to make crevises etc) at this stage it wont look out special but something like poster paint/standard bathroom emulsion applied to this will give a non toxic finish. if you want texture mix sand/grit etc into the paint as if you leave it on the surface it will eventually rub off, especially if a snake likes to rub against it! if mixed with paint it will be more robust but still have texture.

ill pop into the loft and get some pics of an example piece i kept.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

here the pics

















difference between paint covered in resin and well not


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

thats fab i wouldnt have thought of using that foam sheet stuff, its like a advert for centre parcs :lol:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I tell you what, I think you could have a great business making them for those of us that are less artistic.

They are great !

Well done


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

:lol: cheers matey, been a while since ive done them so i would have to have a play around first but its easy to do, just give it a try!


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

ianyork said:


> here the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow thats well cool!


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

cheers :lol: have a go yourself!


----------

